# In car video of a convoy getting attacked by bombs and small arms



## belkin81 (24 Jul 2004)

pretty hair raising video

http://www.whiskeytangofoxtrot.net/hosted/ambush.wmv


----------



## ags281 (24 Jul 2004)

Well, at least one of the two can stay calm   

Not my idea of a relaxing drive through the countryside.


----------



## Slim (25 Jul 2004)

Good video

If you find any more please post them.

Slim


----------



## belkin81 (26 Jul 2004)

Slim said:
			
		

> Good video
> 
> If you find any more please post them.
> 
> Slim



http://militaryvideos.net/ They have IED videos ammo dump   attacks and other ones from afghanistan and iraq. They are all in bit torrent download form


----------



## Smoothbore (27 Jul 2004)

What were those explosions, especially the one detonating on the road? Grenades?


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (27 Jul 2004)

The second one that goes off, the one near the right edge of the road looks like a white cylinder. Not like a grenade bouncing along the road. Perhaps an IED? It sure had the hollow crump of a grenade. I could not see the first one that went off near the median. I wonder why the civvies were still around. It blows the theory that they are usually aware of impeding attacks and as such make themselves scarce when it's about to go off on the Coalition forces. If I were a superhero my spidey sense would be tingling


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Jul 2004)

Sit back and imagine the stress of these guys. A bomb goes off on the road infront of you, you drive past and heres a car sitting on the side of the road.  I was expecting that car to explode when i first saw the video.


----------



## Green Lid (24 Aug 2004)

Wow

Good video, my adrenaline was going just watching it!


----------



## Scratch_043 (24 Aug 2004)

I couldn't get it to work.

the message tells me that the site can not be found.


----------



## Green Lid (25 Aug 2004)

Hey Torn

In order to watch the video I had to download a special viewer,bit torrent?, it is on the site www.militaryvideos.net
Also watch the video with the mortar attack in Afghanistan, that's a good one to.


----------



## atticus (25 Aug 2004)

I couldn't get it to work either. Maybe it's my browser.


----------



## Superman (25 Aug 2004)

that was a some pretty awsome movie clips...thanks


----------



## Niss (26 Aug 2004)

You have to download the downloader bit torrent, then you open it to from where yous saved it.


----------



## Scratch_043 (26 Aug 2004)

yeah, after I posted, I went to the millitary videos website, and downloaded a couple of them, and i already had BitTornado already, thanks, origional link still won't work for me though :crybaby:


----------



## Spr.Earl (27 Aug 2004)

After watching it over and over,they were grenades in my own opinion.
But still a quite hairy!!


----------



## PinkPanther (5 Sep 2004)

is the download not working?

any other locations for it?


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Sep 2004)

it was posted earlier, I believe that it is www.militaryvideos.net

could be wrong, check on first page.

(you will need BitTorrent, or similar program to download)


----------

